# Caught on Land



## Chucky (Apr 6, 2009)

Caught this guy out of the pond. He seen me and tried digging into the dirt. I figured I'd just sit the camera down and walk away.





I thought for a minute he was going to eat the camera


----------



## jorrow (Apr 7, 2009)

LOL,,,, he did look a little pissed when he charged the camera..... Then he had to let you get a rear end shot. lol  Nice job


----------



## Stazz (Apr 8, 2009)

hahahaha Cute


----------

